# Corporate Chubbies - Chapter by Chapter



## Observer (Dec 31, 2007)

*Corporate Chubbies Chapter by Chapter &#8211; *

Corporate Chubbies is an ongoing WR story novella (some might call it a soap opera) set in a typical business environment that begins here. It has a main plot, several sub-plots, rich character development. Due to its gradual unfolding it has need of a program to inform new fans and refresh the memory of older ones as to what is going on. 

Below is the story to date:

*Chapter 1 &#8211;* Sally, a recently hired recruitment consultant and former tennis champ in an environment that is totally chubbette friendly, succumbs to the temptations, to the delight of one of the co-owners, a player named Matt. 

*Chapter 2 &#8211;* Over time Sally’s new lifestyle leads to predictable growth. This attracts the attention both of major potential client (NatWest) representative. Julie, who has a secret stuffing fetish in addition to quiet dates with Matt.

*Chapter 3 &#8211; *Sally’s manager, Tasha, and Matt know Julie but decide to let Sally see what she can do. Matt promises Tasha a trip to Marbella, Spain, for her entire team if her team lands the NatWest account. Unfortunately Julie has more interest in Sally than any actual hiring authority.

*Chapter 4 &#8211;* Stephanie Ashman, new mom with a score to settle, explores joining the Hays Richman team as we glimpse the extent of Julie’s fantasy world. Steph, who has a unique situation with her hubby Josh, gets the job but needs a new wardrobe after splitting a seam.

*Chapter 5 &#8211; *We learn more of the background of two more coworkers: Sally’s quiet but very competent cubicle mate, Claire, and her FA boyfriend Gary, and Regina, willowy cubiclemate of Steph with a secret identity and background, a unique agenda, and a personal relationship with Matt’s partner Will.

*Chapter 6 &#8211; *As Matt and Sally pursue their relationship we meet Kirstie, a NatWest trainee who right now is merely eye candy for Hays Richmond’s Reggie Cornwall. We’re told that some months down the road she’ll be working for Julie; right now her super assigns her to a project with Tasha. Julie toys with Sally and Steph.

*Chapter 7 &#8211;* Our roster of characters is now three quarters complete, Matt does a sleepover at Sally’s, Julie gets a green light to pursue Sally, Steph tangles with Regina over work habits, Reggie makes a play for Sally not knowing of Matt and her, and Sally rebuffs a puzzling advance from Julie.

*Chapter 8 - *Sally's performance review reveals competition with Claire for a promotion, making landing the NatWest account urgent; Julie visits Hays Richman and is dazzled by the quantity of chubsters, but Regina picks up on Julie's non-business interest. This leads to a squabble between Regina and the rest of the office over Sally and Steph's weight. Matt decides Reggie is competition that can't be allowed to win Sally.

*Chapter 9* - Regina uses her confectionary hobby to restore office peace and gain insight into Sally's success, winding up as a tennis partner. Tasha convinces the team that Julie deserves a test and Matt promises Sally's friends hat his intentions are sincere. We see Reggie's prospects dimming as Sally and Matt plan their weekend.

Will the Hays Richman team eventually get to Spain? Will Matt or Julie wind up with Sally? Will Regina and her identity be exposed? Its hopefully going to be fun getting to the answers. Travel along as the saga continues!


----------

